# Review - Mediterranean Clay Pot Cooking



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

It was more than a year and a half ago that I first heard the news: Paula Wolfert was doing a book about clay pot

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

